

Read Valve’s Employee Company Handbook. It’s Amazing - zg
http://kotaku.com/5903955/read-valves-employee-company-handbook-its-amazing

======
avbor
Previous discussion located here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3871463>

------
AndrewDucker
The thing about Valve's Employee Handbook is that it only works in places
where everyone is incredibly smart. If you tried to put that in place where I
work it would be chaos very quickly, and all sorts of things would fail to get
done, because frankly we're not all smart enough to work that way.

